# Esnagami



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone ever fish up there for the Brook trout? Curious as to which lures were successful? We have a week booked there this May.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Panther martins. Small plastics like gulp. And hold on. 5 pounders are not uncommon


----------

